# How did you get here?



## ruka (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a curious question; how did you find this forum?

My answer: Myspace (I'm such a loser. **Bunnies are Awesome** member)


----------



## pamnock (Jul 13, 2005)

I was on the old Delphi Rabbits Only forum, so I switched when this forum opened.

Pam


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2005)

I came in searchof answers to questionsand actually this Forum was ontop of a search engine I was using, figuring that if its listedfirst it has to be one of the best , Iwasnt wrong Nor was Idisapointed .


----------



## Spiced77 (Jul 13, 2005)

found it while searching for info when I got my two


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 13, 2005)

*Spiced77 wrote: *


> found it while searching for info when I got my two


I was searching too when I had two bunnies to babysit for two weeks. 

Rainbows!


----------



## irishmist (Jul 14, 2005)

Same as Gypsy... figured the first was the best to go to

susan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 14, 2005)

I did search engine when I had my 2 buns and Iwas looking for homes for both. Jen (cirruswi) took Abby from me andnow she is the happiest bun with new friends.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 14, 2005)

Search engine the day after I got my firstbunny. I found the HRS website and read that through and thenfound this one right after. A lot of the info seemed to agreebetween HRS and the care sheet and I just kept coming backhere. I checked out a bunch of other forums but they all leftme disappointed.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 14, 2005)

Ditto with Gypsy's post! 

~Amy


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 14, 2005)

Was there and old website and this is the newone because i used to bepart of a rabbit forum but i can'tremember it's name, it just stopped working and it was ages until idiscovered this one. I'm just wondering because they are very similar.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 14, 2005)

ok i've found put that my old one was called rabbit village. Sorry i'm just curious!


----------



## bluebird (Jul 14, 2005)

I belonged to the old forum its been so long ago i dont know how i found it.bluebird


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 14, 2005)

Googled and never looked back .

Vickie


----------



## Johncdn (Jul 14, 2005)

I think I linked from the HRS....and got there from google


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jul 14, 2005)

Well i was looking for a good rabbit forum and went to google and typed in "rabbit forums" and i came across this one.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 14, 2005)

Ditto as Gypsy :sunshine:


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 14, 2005)

When I got my rabbits I wanted to learn bunchesand muches more. I used google and the websites were't thegreatest, so then I tried a different stragaity. I put inwww.rabbits.com, www.rabbits.org, www.rabbits.net, and so on.I didn't join the first time that I saw it because (I am so0o0o dumb),I thought that it was a online magizine that I had to payfor. lol. I came back later when I got bored and found myerror. I found this awesome forum and joined. Thatshow I'm here today.

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## Kricket (Jul 14, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> Googled and never looked back .
> 
> Vickie




Ditto!


----------



## Shuu (Jul 14, 2005)

When I was researching rabbits before I got myfirst somehow I never found this forum. A couple days after I eitherfound a link off a website of googled. Wish I'd found the forum beforeI bought an expensive cage, though. NIC would've been so much easier.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 14, 2005)

My mom found it!


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 14, 2005)

I was looking for info when I found outJellybean had cancer. I tried doing an internet search on"Cancer" and was overwhelmed with all the info, so I tried looking morespecific to rabbits and I found a link to this forum. I founda lot more than just the info I was looking for!


----------



## Lazyacre (Jul 14, 2005)

Buck recommended it to me some time ago and I lurked a bit then decided to finally join in

Rick


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 14, 2005)

I researched for a year prior to gettingmy first two. I searched for forums and this was the first. I joined inhoping to find somewhere to share not only stories and pictures butsomewhere to learn. I wanted to learn all I could and I learn somethingeveryday here. I have never been happier with a forum than I am righthere.

Tina


----------



## Zee (Jul 14, 2005)

I had joined another forum, but for me, it was not so good. Then i did a search, and hey presto, Rabbits Only.

And boy am I glad I joined, there is no other like this anywhere


----------



## ChinaBun (Jul 15, 2005)

I did research online for several weeks before Igot my China bun. During that research I found this forum. I didn'trealize that there are others. I've no need to try them, as I thinkthis one is very helpful and Carolyn does a great job of moderating. 

Nancy


----------

